# Masteron vs. Winny



## Diesel618 (Jul 1, 2012)

I have not used either, and this will be my first ever attempt at cutting. I want to run a heavy DHT based cycle to harden up and get down below 10% BF. Not yet ready for tren, so it's between these for the secondary compound. Will also be running Test Prop at 350 mg's.

What are your guys' experience with these and which is generally considered to be "stronger" mg for mg?

Also would it be a terrible idea to also run proviron to really get the DHT effects shining?


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 2, 2012)

All i know is that winny will dry out your joints if on to long so i would use Masteron.Take a liver suport as Masteron will get nasty on your liver.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 2, 2012)

Winny is hard on the joints but you could use it orally at the begining and then pin it ED at the end of the cycle. 

Mast is really nice too. But you already need to be lean to get the best out of it. I think you'd have to run more mast than winny though. I've never ran inj. winny before however. 

Depends on what you want. But I think winny might be better overall. I'm using mast right now and I like it. But I'm aroung 600mg/wk.


----------



## Robalo (Jul 2, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> All i know is that winny will dry out your joints if on to long so i would use Masteron.Take a liver suport as Masteron will get nasty on your liver.



I  thought that masteron was not hepatotoxic


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 2, 2012)

Robalo said:


> I  thought that masteron was not hepatotoxic




yeah im not sure where he came up with that.. anyways


winny will have a far more profound effect on your lipids.. keep that in mind


tren is definitely better, and id use winny because that means i could use more tren instead of masteron. just my .02 (i know you said u werent ready for tren)

imo, winny > masteron


proviron imo would be a waste of money


----------



## Faymus (Jul 2, 2012)

What is your current bodyfat right now? I see that your looking to get below 10%, so I am just curious as to what your current bodyfat state is.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 2, 2012)

I honestly haven't the slightest clue. I would guess in the 15% range maybe? I have some pictures from a couple weeks ago around here somewhere


----------



## SFW (Jul 2, 2012)

winny can kiss my atrophied balls!

Hail masteron!


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 2, 2012)

Guys seem to love masteron and how agressive, horny, and jacked it makes them. There was a guy here a few months back, though, that posted up some interesting research saying that as little as like 10 mg's oral winstrol a day can free up a lot of binded test or something to that effect, thereby making the cycle more beneficial. Anybody heard of such a thing?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah. I have seen that research as well. I was taking 10mg of winny ED at the begining of my cycle. I got bloods done 10 weeks in and my liver enzymes were fine. Maybe you could consider taking 10-20mg of winny ED and using mast around 5-700mg.


----------



## DOBE (Jul 2, 2012)

Tren, winny, mast. In that order


----------



## SFW (Jul 2, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Guys seem to love masteron and how agressive, horny, and jacked it makes them. There was a guy here a few months back, though, that posted up some interesting research saying that as little as like 10 mg's oral winstrol a day can free up a lot of binded test or something to that effect, thereby making the cycle more beneficial. Anybody heard of such a thing?


Yes youre talking about SHBG. Mast will lower shbg too. 200 mgs or so a wk from what ive read. And as little as 30-40 mgs of tbol will do the same. And less detrimental to lipids than win. But win has its place if youre below 10%.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 2, 2012)

Robalo said:


> I  thought that masteron was not hepatotoxic



Sorry bro I was thinking of halo.
Made would be my choice if your lean enouoh.


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 2, 2012)

superdrol

"Methyldrostanolone is a modified form of dihydrotestosterone. It differs by: 1) the addition of a methyl group at carbon 17-alpha, which helps protect the hormone during oral administration, and 2) the introduction of a methyl group at carbon-2(alpha), which considerably increases the anabolic strength of the steroid by heightening its resistance to metabolism by the 3-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase enzyme in skeletal muscle tissue. "


----------



## oufinny (Jul 2, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Yeah. I have seen that research as well. I was taking 10mg of winny ED at the begining of my cycle. I got bloods done 10 weeks in and my liver enzymes were fine. Maybe you could consider taking 10-20mg of winny ED and using mast around 5-700mg.



That to me sounds like a great idea, proviron does the same with SHBG but I don't think it is as effective though mg per mg, don't quote me on that.  I ran both and masteron at 500mg was amazing and fat loss definitely happened even for someone who was in the 15% range like me.  Winny would also lower the AI dose you would need along with the masteron so I can see multiple benefits just from that aspect alone, not to mention the benefits of lower SHBG and higher DHT.  Next time I want to run mast at 600-800mg for 8 weeks with prop to see how it goes but that will have to wait some months.


----------



## oufinny (Jul 2, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> superdrol
> 
> "Methyldrostanolone is a modified form of dihydrotestosterone. It differs by: 1) the addition of a methyl group at carbon 17-alpha, which helps protect the hormone during oral administration, and 2) the introduction of a methyl group at carbon-2(alpha), which considerably increases the anabolic strength of the steroid by heightening its resistance to metabolism by the 3-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase enzyme in skeletal muscle tissue. "



How to make masteron as hepatoxic as winny, do this.


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 2, 2012)

oufinny said:


> How to make masteron as hepatoxic as winny, do this.




Just sayin, its more powerful than masteron and doesn't trash your joints like winny. Also dirt cheap 

here's the AA ratios

Masteron:
Anabolic/Androgenic Ratio:62:25

Winstrol
Androgenic/Anabolic Ratio:30:320

methasteron (superdrol) 
Androgenic/Anabolic Ratio:400:20

It's far more anabolic than either, and its essentially methylated masteron so I thought it might be relevant to the OP's interests


----------



## oufinny (Jul 2, 2012)

I was being a smart ass, I have used all three and each has its place.  I was shocked when I read superdrol was derived from masteron but that explains why it has no estrogen conversion and is an otherwise dry compound.


----------



## Robalo (Jul 3, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Guys seem to love masteron and how agressive, horny, and jacked it makes them. There was a guy here a few months back, though, that posted up some interesting research saying that as little as like 10 mg's oral winstrol a day can free up a lot of binded test or something to that effect, thereby making the cycle more beneficial. Anybody heard of such a thing?



Masteron also lowers SHBG freeing up more test


----------



## s2h (Jul 3, 2012)

Test p/mast/winnie is a good way to go...proviron is a good finisher and does bind to the shbg allowing for more free test....but with the others in there and your current bf%...i would pass in the proviron...note that high dht can lead to some.prostate enlargement...so some.saw palmetto may be.advised..or flomax if it gets bad...


----------



## XYZ (Jul 3, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I have not used either, and this will be my first ever attempt at cutting. I want to run a heavy DHT based cycle to harden up and get down below 10% BF. Not yet ready for tren, so it's between these for the secondary compound. Will also be running Test Prop at 350 mg's.
> 
> What are your guys' experience with these and which is generally considered to be "stronger" mg for mg?
> 
> Also would it be a terrible idea to also run proviron to really get the DHT effects shining?



Winstrol.

If you take either of them before you're 10% you'll be wasting the gear.  Masteron shouldn't even be a consideration until you're well under 10%.

You can run proviron at anytime, but the only thing you'll get is a little boost in the libido.  Halo is a better option for your goals.


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 3, 2012)

I like proviron @ 100mg ED, being close to or below 10% probably does make a difference though

Still superdrol is an often underrated oral, I looked the best I ever have in my life after finishing a cycle with SD


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 5, 2012)

oufinny said:


> That to me sounds like a great idea, proviron does the same with SHBG but I don't think it is as effective though mg per mg, don't quote me on that.  I ran both and masteron at 500mg was amazing and fat loss definitely happened even for someone who was in the 15% range like me.  Winny would also lower the AI dose you would need along with the masteron so I can see multiple benefits just from that aspect alone, not to mention the benefits of lower SHBG and higher DHT.  Next time I want to run mast at 600-800mg for 8 weeks with prop to see how it goes but that will have to wait some months.



Try it you will really like it. Im nearing the end of my cut and I know exactly what I will be shooting for next time I cut. Prop/Mast/Var/GH and maybe tren if I can handle it.


----------

